# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  (النواب) يثمنون مكرمة الملك بمعالجة مرضى قطاع غزة فـي المستشفيات الاردنية

## الحوت

ثمن النواب، في جلستهم أمس، مكارم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وتوجيهه الحكومة تقديم الرعاية الصحية لأبناء غزة في المستشفيات الأردنية.
وقال النائب زياد الشويخ، وثنى على ذلك النائب محمود الخرابشة، ان مكارم جلالته دائمة ومستمرة للأهل في فلسطين، وان هذه المكارم تأتي على الدوام في اشد الظروف التي يمرون به، وأخرها معالجة المرضى من أبناء قطاع غزة في المستشفيات الأردنية .
وخصصت جلسة المجلس لثلاثة أمور، أولها: الاستماع إلى ردود الحكومة على عشرة أسئلة نيابية، وثانيها: مداخلات بند ما يستجد من أعمال، وأخرها: إجراء تجارب على عمليات التصويت الالكتروني المزمع استخدامه في جلسات المجلس.

----------

